# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  "Buğday ile koyun, gerisi oyun"

## bozok

*ARTIK ONLARI DA DIşARIDAN ALACAğIZ*





13.09.2010 20:25

Geldiğimiz noktaya bakın. *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nde tarihinde ilk kez, kurbanlık hayvan ithal ediliyor*. üstelik bir zamanlar koyun varlığı ile övündüğümüz,* “Buğday ile Koyun, Gerisi Oyun”* dediğimiz ülkemize. İthal konusunda ilk açıklamayı, 31 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Yardımcısı Nihat Paktil yaptı. Daha sonra Bakan Mehdi Eker “*Kurbanlık fiyatlarında bir problem yaşanmasın diye bazı tedbirler alıyoruz. Bir miktar kurbanlık hayvan ithalatına imkan tanıyacak bir düzenleme yapılıyor*” diye açıklamayı doğruladı.

*NEREDEN VE NEDEN KURBANLIK İTHAL EDİLİYOR?*
İthalat, Trakya Bölgesi ve İstanbul’un Avrupa Yakası’nın kurbanlık gereksinmesini karşılamak için Balkan ülkelerinden yapılacak. İthalat hacminin 80 bin büyükbaş ve 10-15 bin küçükbaş olduğu bildiriliyor. Ancak kimi uzmanlar, özellikle koyun ithalatının çok daha fazla olabileceğini bildiriyorlar.
Bilindiği gibi Anadolu’dan Trakya’ya hayvan girişi yasak. Nedeni şu; Anadolu’da şap hastalığı yaygın. Avrupa Birliği(AB) kendini şap hastalığından korumak için Trakya Bölgesi’nin hastalıktan ari bir bölge olmasını istedi.2008–2010 dönemi için AB destekli şap Hastalığı Projesi devreye sokuldu. Anadolu’da ise anılan hastalıkla sonuç alıcı bir mücadele gerçekleştirilemedi. Dolaysıyla Anadolu’dan hayvan gelemeyeceği ve Trakya’da da hayvan azaldığı için günü kurtarmak amacıyla Balkanlar’dan hayvan ithal ediliyor.

*ANADOLU şAP HASTALIğINA TESLİM OLDU*
Yetkililer nasıl cevap verirler bilemem; Trakya’daki yurttaşlarımız şapsız, Anadolu’daki yurttaşlarımız şaplı hayvan mı kurban kesecekler? şimdi bir durum tespiti yapalım. Anadolu’da şap hastalığı yaygın. Kimse şapla mücadelenin başarılı olduğunu söyleyemez. Bu gerekçeyle, Erzurum’dan Edirne’ye kadar birçok hayvan pazarı kapatıldı ve kapatılıyor. Hayvan alım ve satımının yapıldığı pazarların kapatılması, Türkiye’de hayvancılığın durması anlamına geliyor.

Türkiye’de hayvan hastalıklarının yaygın olmasının bir nedeni de kaçakçılık. Kaçak hayvan girişi bir türlü engellenemiyor. Salt Doğu ve Güney komşularımızdan değil, Uzakdoğu’dan bile kaçak hayvan geliyor. Kaçak hayvanlar, ya kayıt dışı olarak kesiliyor, ya da kimileri numaralanarak yerli hayvan muamelesi görüyor.

*TüRKİYE’DE HAYVANCILIK İFLAS ETTİ*
Türkiye’de hayvancılık iflas etti. Doğru bir tespit, ancak eksik. Türkiye’nin tarımı iflas etti. Neredeyse tarımsal ürünleri, sebze ve meyve dışında hepsini dışarıdan alıyoruz.Bu durumu ,Türkiye’de uygulanan politikalarla,bir başka deyişle yalnız iç dinamiklerle açıklamak mümkün değil.Günümüzde dış dinamiklerin,Batı’nın rolü daha ağırlıklı bir şekilde ortaya çıkmış bulunuyor.Batı (ABD/AB ülkeleri),doğayı,iç ve dış emeği aşırı bir şekilde sömürerek gereksinmesinden daha çok tarımsal ürün ve girdi stokları oluşturdu.Bunlara pazar bulmak için çevre ülkelerinin tarımlarını çökertiyor,çökertmeye devam ediyor.Bu şekilde onların gıdalarını denetliyor ve tam bağımlılık yaratıyor.Amacına erişmek için dampingler yapıyor ve ekonomik tetikçiler kullanıyor. Batı, gerektiği zaman da işgal ediyor ve savaşlar çıkartıyor.

Türkiye’de de hayvancılık, bu uygulamanın sonucu olarak iflas etti, daha doğrusu ettirildi. Bunun için çiftçilerin büyük bir çoğunluğunu oluşturan küçük ve orta ölçekli işletmeler para kazanamaz duruma getirildi. Hayvan sayısı hızla düştü. Otuz yıl önce 40 milyon olan koyun sayısı neredeyse 20 milyona, keçi sayısı 16 milyondan 5 milyona düştü. Eskiden yetmez olan meralarımız hayvansız kaldı.

Hayvan kalmayınca ithalatçılara gün doğdu. İthalat kapısı ardına kadar açıldı. Hayvancılık böyle kalkınır fikri, herkese aşılanmaya çalışıldı. Bu bağlamda hayvancılığın kalkındırılması için sığırcılık öne çıkarıldı. Dünya Bankası aracılıyla sığırlar ithal edildi. İthal edilen sığırların bir kesimi hastalıktan, bir kesimi de çiftçilerin para kazanmaması nedeniyle kesime gitti. ürneğin son dönemde çiğ süt fiyatları, Avrupa’dan ucuza getirilen yağsız süt tozu nedeniyle 35 kuruşa düşürüldü. Bu nedenle çiftçiler, 1 milyona yakın hayvanını kasaba göndermek zorunda kaldılar. Kırmızı et ve süt üretimi azalınca referandum öncesi ani bir kararla, 1 Ağustos 2010 günlü bir kararnameyle ise sıfır faizli krediler devreye sokuldu. Ancak bu kredilerden de gerçek çiftçilerin yararlanamadığı bildiriliyor. İç piyasada hayvan bulamayan yeni çiftçiler ise dış piyasadan hayvan toplamaya yönelmişler. Kısaca, hayvan ithalatı sürekli bir duruma gelmiş bulunuyor.

Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı’nın uyguladığı tarım politikaları, hayvancılık dahil iflas etmiştir. Ancak bu sorumluluk, salt Bakan’a ve bürokratlara yüklenemez. Onlar sadece sistemin uygulayıcısı olmuşlardır. Sistemi sorgulayamadığımız sürece çıkış yolu bulunamaz. üıkış yolu, sisteme, bir başka deyişle dışa bağımlı politikalara tavır göstermek ve ulusal tarım politikalarını uygulamaktan geçiyor.

üıkış yolu, küçük* ve orta ölçekli tarım işletmelerinin dirliğini artıracak önlemlerden geçiyor*. 

Bunlar neler? Biraz açalım;

Â· Sıfır faizli krediler, tarım dışı sektöre ve büyük çiftçilere değil, küçük ve orta ölçekli işletmelere verilmeli.
Â· Girdilerden KDV ve üTV alınmamalı.
Â· Kooperatif örgütlenmeyi teşvik edecek ve güçlendirecek önlemler alınmalı, ürettikleri malların KDV’leri düşürülmeli.
Â· Desteklemelerde sığır kadar, koyun ve keçi öne çıkarılmalı.
Â· üiftçilerin kooperatifler aracılığıyla mallarını pazarlamaları için satış yerleri sağlanmalı.
Â· üzelleştirilen Tarımsal Kit’ler yeniden kamulaştırılmalı.
Â· Güneydoğu’da kooperatifleşmeyle birlikte toprak reformu yapılamalı,burada özellikle koyunculuğa ayrı bir önem verilmeli.
Â· Kayıt dışı ekonomiyle etkin mücadele yapılmalı.
Â· Her türlü tarımsal ürünlerin ithalatı engellenmeli.

Değerli okurlar...

Dünyanın en çok koyununa sahip ülkelerinden biriydik. Koyun ürünleri kötülendi. Koyun eti yağlı ve kokuyor denildi. Koyun sütünden yapılmış yoğurdumuzu çocuklarımız bilemez duruma geldi. Kentlerde oturanlar koyuna yabancılaştırıldı. Bu şekilde kültürümüz değiştirilmeye çalışıldı. Kovboy kültürü neredeyse egemenliğini ilan etti.

Sahi, kültür bağlamında üzerinde durduğum bir konu da var. O konu da törenlerimizde yapılan saygı duruşunda dinlediğimiz ti müziği hakkında. Bu ti müziği Amerikalılara ait. üoğumuz bilmiyor olabilir. İkinci Paylaşım Savaşı’nda ölen savaşçılar için bestelenmiş. Bununla ilgili bir öyküde de var. Bir önceki ABD başkanı, Irak Fatihi(!) Buş’a, Türkiye’ye geldiğinde yine bu ti müziği eşliğinde bir tören yapılmış. Başkan, bunu dinlediğinde müziklerinin ne kadar evrensel olduğunu görmüş ve sevinmiş. Bu yazımı okuma lütfunda bulunan yetkililere bir önerim var. İvedilikle bir Türk bestecisini görevlendirsinler. İstiklal Marşı’ndan önce yapılan saygı duruşunu, kendi bestecimizin bize ait konulardan yaptığı ezgilerin eşliğinde yapalım. Bu arada yazımı okuyanlardan da bir ricam var. Bu konudaki duyarlılıklarını başkalarına da aktarsınlar*.*


*Prof. Dr. Mustafa Kaymakçı*
Odatv.com

----------

